# I too will be alone this Christmas



## Susan54 (Dec 23, 2021)

My two sons live far away. Makes me wonder what I did wrong. There are plans to do a late Christmas in January, but those plans might well be canceled because of Covid. My granddaughter is only 4, so not vaccinated. I really hope they do not come (from California- I live in the Midwest). It’s not worth risking her health. I’m making homemade pizza for my Christmas dinner! My mom’s recipe


----------



## Devi (Dec 23, 2021)

Susan54 said:


> I too will be alone this Christmas. My two sons live far away. Makes me wonder what I did wrong. There are plans to do a late Christmas in January, but those plans might well be canceled because of Covid. My granddaughter is only 4, so not vaccinated. I really hope they do not come (from California- I live in the Midwest). It’s not worth risking her health. I’m making homemade pizza for my Christmas dinner! My mom’s recipe


Sounds delish! And Merry Christmas to you (and welcome to the forums)!


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2021)

Susan, I do hope that we can help keep you company, albeit virtually, nonetheless there are real people behind each post. My wife and I, not having any children, and therefore, no grandchildren, always dine out out on Christmas Day. We meet a number of couples and singletons, who for one reason or another, find themselves without family members. We all enjoy the company of one another and social media has allowed those who are heading home to an empty house, to stay in touch. I wish you a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

Welcome   to  SF  Susan  ....  Do  enjoy the holidays,   until you can  see your granddaughter.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, Susan. I'll be here on Xmas day. We're celebrating tomorrow.
Love your name, by the way .. it's my Mother's name, and I've always loved it.
Homemade pizza sounds delicious!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 23, 2021)

I'll be alone for Xmas. But it doesn't bother me. My "kid" 65 year old brother is in Massachusetts, I'm in PA. Few are having 12, 13, 14, 15 kids anymore, so families are way smaller and more spread out. If you are OK with being alone, then there's no problem. But if it bothers you, you can try volunteering someplace. If you're religious, there's a million & 1 church associations. Do what you have to do to not be alone.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2021)

Welcome Susan,  enjoy your pizza and join us on Christmas Day !


----------

